# Solved: Turn off Outlook Preview?



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Whenever I get an email, Outlook opens a small yellow window in the bottom, right hand corner of my screen, giving me a little preview of the email; who it's from, the first couple lines or so, etc.

Does anyone know how to turn this feature off? I can see how it'd be handy for some but personally I find it distracting and I'd love to get rid of it. I've searched through Outlook and I can't for the life of me figure out how to stop that little preview window from popping up.

Help?


----------



## badjuju (Apr 16, 2007)

To change that in Outlook, go to your inbox, then go to View on the menu bar and click on Preview Pane. That should turn it off.


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Sadly, "Preview Pane" is not one of the options under View.

I'm running Outlook 2003, if that helps at all.

I'm much obliged for the help this far, but if anyone has any other thoughts on this, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## badjuju (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, for that version, on the View menu, point to Reading Pane, and then click Off.

I got this from here:http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP011205081033.aspx

Hope that works.


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Actually when I do that, it just takes away my ability to actually see the messages in outlook. They're currently on the bottom half of the screen but when I turn off the reading pane the actual message view goes away.

What I'm looking for is a way to turn off the little notifications that pop up even when I'm not using the program. Thanks anyhow for the input, I appreciate the link to microsoft. I'm gonna dig around there, see what I can come up with.


----------



## badjuju (Apr 16, 2007)

oooh ok. When you said preview window in the first post, I thought that's what you were talking about......sorry. Hopefully this is what you are referring to:

New Mail Notification - this is a semi-transparent pop-up notification which appears for a few seconds and shows you the Message sender, the subject and the first line of the message text. You can customize how long the alert is displayed and how transparent it is, or whether or not to have it at all. Go to Tools, Options..., E-mail Options, Advanced E-Mail Options, Desktop Alert Settings...

http://www.southampton.ac.uk/iss/computing/email/outlook/email.html

Here's another good article on various outlook 2003 tips and settings:

http://www.smartcomputing.com/edito...=articles/archive/r0703/33r03/33r03.asp&guid=


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Worked like a charm.

Thanks so much!


----------



## badjuju (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey glad it worked.


----------

